# Favorite Candy?



## Rikilamaro (Jul 24, 2012)

What's your favorite candy? And why?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 24, 2012)

#1 Twix - chocolate, caramel, & a cookie crunch!

#2 Reese's - it's the only candy bar that makes me feel like I'm eating another person's possession.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree on Reese's. But Peanut Butter M&Ms have got to top my list.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 24, 2012)

1. Sour Patch Kids. That sweet-and-sour chewiness is delicious.

2. Reese's peanut butter cups. Peanut butter and chocolate, a perfect combination of sweet and salty. What's not to like?

3. Strawberry Twizzlers. They're yummy on their own, AND you can bite the ends off and use them as straws!


----------



## Rikilamaro (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't do sour. It makes my face look funny.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 24, 2012)

Depends on the moment, though it's never real licorice. Right now I'm kind of craving Smarties. (Not American Smarties, which are called Rockets up here. In Canada and the UK Smarties are like M&Ms but they have smoother chocolate and in my opinion an overall better taste.)


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 24, 2012)

I like chocolate and stuff like that, i hate candy. I would have to say my favorite would be Kit-Kat because it's so yummy and crunchy :3


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 24, 2012)

Real Dutch or German licorice

Smarties

Ferrero Rocher

anything with chocolate will suffice, however.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 25, 2012)

Lemon Heads- I grew up in one of the few places you could get this candy and I really missed them after I moved away, now I can get them again and before we move I totally plan on stocking up! 
If I can't get those Mounds or kitkats will work but I'm not a huge candy person, that is unless of course I don't have any in the house... Then candy is all I want rofl.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 25, 2012)

Not a brand name one, but I love chocolate-covered pretzels. I can't eat much candy - sensitive teeth and all - but I can manage if it's sweet and salty, which nearly limits me to chocolate-coated items, usually nuts. I like Ferrero Rocher, brittle, and the rare chocolate-coated strawberry when I'm feeling particularly sinful. I also really loved Air Heads as a kid, but I basically can't eat them these days, so I sometimes have salt water taffies when I get a craving for something chewy. 

@Steerpike, when you say 'Smarties', do you mean the powder-y pellets that come in a tube, or do you mean the slightly sweeter version of M&Ms?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jul 25, 2012)

Dots... I love them and can demolish a box when I'm feeling stressed.  However, I just recently overcame my candy addiction, and have largely cut out candy from my diet.  I only eat it in small amounts now.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 3, 2012)

Dolphin.  I can't get that, then baby fur seal.


----------



## Lawfire (Aug 4, 2012)

Mike and Ike's and the mixed packs of Swedish Fish are quite good. Fruit flavored sugary treats...what more could one ask for?


----------



## JadedSidhe (Aug 4, 2012)

Lindor Truffles: the white and milk chocolate
Terry's Chocolate Orange and Raspberry balls

Peanut Patties, that I can't find in Virginia. I have to make my own.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Aug 8, 2012)

What is a peanut patty, JadedSidhe?


----------



## JadedSidhe (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, they're all over the place in Texas. They're made in Tyler, Texas. Basically, its sugar and peanuts. And pink!

Peanut Patties - Candy you ate as a kidÂ®


----------



## Shockley (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't eat candy anymore, but plain old Hershey's.


----------



## robertbevan (Aug 9, 2012)

starburst. they're chewy and juicy. yum.


----------



## Sparkie (Oct 11, 2012)

Ireth said:


> 3. Strawberry Twizzlers. They're yummy on their own, AND you can bite the ends off and use them as straws!



I thought I was the only one who did that.  All my friends look at me like I'm nuts when they see me stick a Twizzler in my drink.

Mike and Ike's are my fav though.  Artificial fruity goodness!


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Oct 11, 2012)

Peanut Butter Cups.

I could eat nothing but peanut butter every day for the rest of my life and love it. At least until I died from eating nothing but peanut butter.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 11, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Dolphin.  I can't get that, then baby fur seal.


Seal is too rich for me...
I have tried dark chocolate covered whitebait. Surprisingly nice... sort of like a peanut butter cup but with fish...
Honey roasted Locusts are good too - perfect munchies food.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 23, 2017)

Resurrecting this to give homage to my great love of Swedish Fish, Sour Patch Kids, and all things fruity. I love those jelly beans with multitudes of flavors, until only the nasty flavors are left, that is. I do love the buttered popcorn jelly bean. 

I'm not all that fond of chocolate, actually, unless it's dark chocolate. 

Heck, I like food too much to choose a single favorite candy.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Apr 23, 2017)

Candy or chocolate make me sick, honestly. I'll stick to maple syrup, honey, fruit, coconut made ginger cookie ice cream, and treats that my mum makes.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 23, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> Candy or chocolate make me sick, honestly. I'll stick to maple syrup, honey, fruit, coconut made ginger cookie ice cream, and treats that my mum makes.



I love fruit, 'specially peaches. Guess it's my Georgia blood.


----------



## Ban (Apr 24, 2017)

I'll join the necromancing.

Turkish delights and marzipan. I could eat those things for days. Also Baklava but that's not really candy.


----------



## Malik (Apr 26, 2017)

Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate with Sea Salt and Caramel.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Apr 27, 2017)

Malik said:


> Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate with Sea Salt and Caramel.



*drools* 

that's beautiful


----------



## Malik (Apr 27, 2017)

They're exactly the right size for smores, too.


----------

